# NICEST Plow Truck on Plowsite.com



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Vote for what you may think is the baddest plow rig on plowsite.com by checking out the posted pictures


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

B. Youngs __________________
06 F250 XLT SUPER DUTY
Fisher 8'5 EXTREME V SS
Fisher 1000 and tons of salt


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll take Jon Geer's rig any day. And if he doesn't win this competition I will be shocked.


----------



## wishingtoplow (Apr 6, 2005)

derek broerse's "Bomb"


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Camden;451926 said:


> I'll take Jon Geer's rig any day. And if he doesn't win this competition I will be shocked.


I would probably agree.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in the Equipment pic forum?? Instead of the Storm pics??


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

just moved it here


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

I did mean in action , but thats fine


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I would gladly take either of John Geer's trucks. Both are bada$$!!!!!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Where is j.greers truck posted?


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Another vote for Jon Geer rig. Although it's a GM and not a Ford, his set-up rocks.
Cheers Geer!
-Miketymusic


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

hands down Jonny Geer. You can't beat it, its impossible. Another vote for Jon Geer's rig.:salute:


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Psot Links to the Trucks to help others out.


Its hard to say with all the nice trucks on here


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well this thread is going nowhere... and i have to agree with seeing those hydro pics all fitted up to the truck. wish i had 10% of the know how..


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

iceyman;452051 said:


> well this thread is going nowhere... and i have to agree with seeing those hydro pics all fitted up to the truck. wish i had 10% of the know how..


I agree 110%.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

why dont you guys post pics as well along with you're submissions, insteat of just spouting off names.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i like this truck.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

92XT;451903 said:


> B. Youngs __________________
> 06 F250 XLT SUPER DUTY
> Fisher 8'5 EXTREME V SS
> Fisher 1000 and tons of salt


Hey thanks! I have some new pics (in action) with the V in V position and snow flying everywhere burying cars...oops my bad.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Brian Young;452134 said:


> Hey thanks! I have some new pics (in action) with the V in V position and snow flying everywhere burying cars...oops my bad.


Bring it on .


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ford - Santini Services http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=419361&postcount=1
GM - Jon Geer for baddest setup. I also like Blizzard Busters 5500 http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24778&stc=1&d=1187126335

Havent searched for a dodge, but theres a bunch of nice Cummins on here


----------



## Kreft (Dec 5, 2007)

I also have an 5500, but I don't think it is the nicest truck, he raised the bar pretty high.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Some one replied about posting the pic of the truck....good idea, maybe this will work, maybe not,lol.

Sorry this is the only one recent I could find. Its our new leaf loader just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Brian Young;452242 said:


> Some one replied about posting the pic of the truck....good idea, maybe this will work, maybe not,lol.
> 
> Sorry this is the only one recent I could find. Its our new leaf loader just a few weeks ago.


where do the leaves go into since it on the front. Just wondering. I know you have an answer?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Burkartsplow;452247 said:


> where do the leaves go into since it on the front. Just wondering. I know you have an answer?


Right through the windshield,lol J/K We leveled the loader and ran a 11ft section of schedule 30 pvc pipe into our leaf box. It only clogged twice and that was due to sucking up more mulch and mud instead of leaves and it actually clogged just below the elbow and not in the pipe.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Na defiantly Arbor Medic's(IDOCTORTREES) Trucks


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

My vote goes to Jon Geer, I love both his 07 aand 08 chevys!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I vote for Jon's as well. It not all shiny and flashy (Except for all the strobes). LOL It is a great set up thou.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

it's not the nicest here but it's my nicest truck or trucks

ps i was going to post another but the server busy crap!:realmad:


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

A Cut Above's F-550 is one of my favorites. He's got my vote. I couldn't find the pics of it lettered with the salter and plow but here is one.


----------



## Big Chief (Nov 5, 2005)

*The real deal.*

Here's the real deal! 1971 P2427 *THE BIG CHIEF*


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

I like them all


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Big Chief;452334 said:


> Here's the real deal! 1971 P2427 *THE BIG CHIEF*


I vote for the BIG Cheif.


----------



## Big Chief (Nov 5, 2005)

*A little action*

My 12 mile subdivision here in the Mtns. of CO.


----------



## Big Chief (Nov 5, 2005)

*1971 P2427*

Up High. At the top.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Big cheif has my vote. But in terms of realistic trucks that I would hope to aucully own someday, I'd have to vote for GrandScapes Red Chevy 4500 with the boss plow.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL!!!!

I vote for this one! Well, it's not a truck though...


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

this guys got my vote gotta love the old fords and the real powerstroke


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

HEY ADMIN

lets make something out of this. i say we take like the top 10 or15 and make an offical poll out of it. with pics of course and let it go maybe untill the new year or x-mas. the winner gets some kind of plowsite.com stuff. maybe some sponsors will throw in a few things each. im not a sponsor yet but maybe i can help if you need it.

thanks just an idea

TEX


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

06HD BOSS;452153 said:


> Ford - Santini Services http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=419361&postcount=1


Yep! whenever I see that truck it makes me want to buy one!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yep I'm with Yama guy. I would be 100% if it wasn't white. Black would put me over the edge though, Then I'd be all in.  Thats one sexy truck


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

this is hard theres so many nice trucks


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SantiniServices;452452 said:


> this guys got my vote gotta love the old fords and the real powerstroke
> View attachment 29545


got my vote too


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

SantiniServices;452452 said:


> this guys got my vote gotta love the old fords and the real powerstroke
> View attachment 29545


That's my vote. That is a very nice Powerstroke. Looks like new.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

this thread definitely needs to be reassessed and reorganized. haha


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

SantiniServices;452452 said:


> this guys got my vote gotta love the old fords and the real powerstroke
> View attachment 29545


Even though i voted for you Santini, Nick's truck definitely has been an all time favorite of mine


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

i have to go with arbor medics i hope i will be able to afford one one day


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

big chief hands down. but i'm partial to the old stuff. that is one mean truck. kudos for keeping her on the road on long as you have. i give more credit to the guy who keeps the old iron running than the one with the fat check book who buys the shinny new truck. the old stuff isn't always the most practical, but it's definetly the coolest in my book.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

I have 3 favs: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52916 and both of John geer's trucks but, if I had to pick one favorite, that would be John's new truck.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

That obs ford, and santini services truck is bad a$$....here is mine...you can honor your own right?? LOL the only action shots are with the old front end from last year..hopefully I will get some new ones this year...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

M&M since you swapped your front end your truck is on my favorite list too LOL.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I also really like Grandscapes fleet with all those red chevys:redbounce!!!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

thank you for the compliments 06 HD Boss...The front end really woke up the truck....


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Camden;451926 said:


> I'll take Jon Geer's rig any day. And if he doesn't win this competition I will be shocked.


I like everyones truck on here. :salute:
But if i had to pick one to be my favorite, it would be Jon Geer's rig.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I think we should all name some people, Like 10. Then make a poll, and this way everyone can vote on the one that should take it. In the poll Post the 10 members names, with there rigs, this way everyone can see it. Then vote. The winner will then get something.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is one of mine


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

M&M is up near the top of my list too. There are a lot of nice trucks on here.


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

heres a few of mine http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=451488#post451488

cheek the link for some better ones!!


----------



## Snow-Kid (Nov 16, 2004)

M&M I think your truck looks better with the new head lights grill and bumper. I am still waiting to get my headlights and front bumper for my truck. I like the looks of your truck though. :salute:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Am I one of the few Cummins boys here? J/K there are a TON of nice trucks on here.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

Quality SR;453127 said:


> I think we should all name some people, Like 10. Then make a poll, and this way everyone can vote on the one that should take it. In the poll Post the 10 members names, with there rigs, this way everyone can see it. Then vote. The winner will then get something.


read my post on page 2 already tried that and no one seemed to care.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Tojay has a sweet truck for sure. If it was a powerstroke I would be in LOVE


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

:alot of nice trucks here guys....thank you for the compliments too on my truck ...firsttimeout has an extremely clean rig!!!!!!


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

firelwn82;453518 said:


> Tojay has a sweet truck for sure. If it was a powerstroke I would be in LOVE


thanks!! just so you know it is a powerstroke! it has the 6.0


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

tojay22 has a very nice rig too...


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yup i see the badge now, had to look through the shine. Well sheet, Thats the NICEST TRUCK then :salute:


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

My vote would go to Millsapps118

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53018

Dont know how to post pick but it is a sweet truck...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

M&M Services;453522 said:


> firsttimeout has an extremely clean rig!!!!!!


Thanks but there is no way you want to see a pic of it now. I have never seen a truck as dirty as it is now. It's totally white. Two more storms on the way, so i won't be washing it anytime soon!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

SantiniServices;452452 said:


> this guys got my vote gotta love the old fords and the real powerstroke
> View attachment 29545


 hey that's exactly like my truck, except mine has four doors and a western unimount. well soon to have a boss 9-2 v on it. later, pete


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah I like that Ford too but....... why the yellow plow?  just joking. I love my truck, starting to get the Ford rot though. Lower doors, cab corners, and fenders on the box are starting to rust.  I hate rust :crying:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

heres my rig. Not quite big enough to be my personal favorite though lol


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

firelwn82;454443 said:


> Yeah I like that Ford too but....... why the yellow plow?  just joking. I love my truck, starting to get the Ford rot though. Lower doors, cab corners, and fenders on the box are starting to rust.  I hate rust :crying:


the yellow plow because i dont have the need or the money for the white one, even though id love it, but, id still paint it yellow, just looks so damn good on the black haha


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

Man theres some nice trucks on here --------- heres some pictures of mine


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice truck Ford-101. I like the lights built into the tool box.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ford-101;454781 said:


> Man theres some nice trucks on here --------- heres some pictures of mine


Love the tool box And i thought i had some strobes...dammm son GREAT IDEA>


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

here is mine, just your basic GMC, but it has been very good for the last 6 years, as has the plow too

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42345


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

SantiniServices;452452 said:


> this guys got my vote gotta love the old fords and the real powerstroke
> View attachment 29545


I got to vote for this F350, even though I am GM, I like the stance of the older Ford F250 & 350 diesels and the Fisher plow gives the truck an even better look.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is my plow truck. I think its the best. Sorry no pics with plow on yet but I will try and get vid of it running with all 12 strobes on. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52113


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

merrimacmill;454486 said:


> heres my rig. Not quite big enough to be my personal favorite though lol


I think that is a great plow truck, I would love to have one like that again.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

*you guys havent seen my truck just yet*

as soon as it stops snowing i will wash and take some pics

just a teaser 2008 f 550 
9 foot stainless x blade 
smith spreader 
stellar industries hook

detachable flatbed!!!!!!!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres out "mini fleet" so far lol. This is a crappy cell phone picture I took at the start of todays storm.


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

92XT;454940 said:


> Love the tool box And i thought i had some strobes...dammm son GREAT IDEA>


Thanks guys ---- first time out and 92xt----- I just bought the truck in august.. I have done alot to the truck and im not finish yet lol The truck has 10 led strobes 8 reguler strobes and 3 rotators


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

jjklongisland;453773 said:


> My vote would go to Millsapps118
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53018
> 
> Dont know how to post pick but it is a sweet truck...


JJK...just noticed you voted for my truck Thanks buddie.......!

I just added Pro Wings to the blade, check it out under the Boss Discussion


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

merrimacmill;454486 said:


> heres my rig. Not quite big enough to be my personal favorite though lol





Ford-101;454781 said:


> Man theres some nice trucks on here --------- heres some pictures of mine


lookin good, guys,

gotta love those standard cabs


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i think this should be broken into 3 different classes of trucks. small trucks and half tons, 3/4 and one tons and med/heavy duty. everyone likes big truck here so ts kinda not fair to the guy who really has a nice half ton to compare it to a 5500 or an 550. 
3 classes should be the way to go and at the end of the plowing season the person with the most votes should get something.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

millsaps118;456364 said:


> JJK...just noticed you voted for my truck Thanks buddie.......!
> 
> I just added Pro Wings to the blade, check it out under the Boss Discussion


No problem, Its a hot truck... I just was at the GMC dealer yesterday and was drooling over the new 2500 GMC Sierra Diesel Crew with custon rims and tires similar to yours... It was hot, Only a mere $49,000...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

tojay22;453179 said:


> heres a few of mine http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=451488#post451488
> 
> cheek the link for some better ones!!


If that truck had black rims, it would be even sweeeeeter then it already is. Here are some pics of mine.



























Cheers
Jeff


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Lynden-Jeff;465923 said:


> If that truck had black rims, it would be sweeeeet. Here are some pics of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the reflective signs look great!!


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

BlueRam2500;453283 said:


> Am I one of the few Cummins boys here? J/K there are a TON of nice trucks on here.


I can't find my pics on my computer anymore. I know they were in the shirt thread earlier in the year though. Mines the White '05 Ram


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

here is one of my trucks, 2000 ford f-250 7.3lpsd with only 75,000 on it. i keep it CLEAN. this truck is almost 8 years old just the other day i was complemented on it asked if it was brand new : )


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Here it is - link


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Not the best picture but I will post new ones with my V box and plow on all cleaned up. 08 F450.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I would have to say Lynden-Jeff & John Geer's first truck! Lynden, man that thing is smokin! Even those ghosted in flames are just *****in :salute: Id stick with the chome wheels.. sets it off just nice! black on black aint so fly! lol Everyones opinion to themself tho


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Heres pics of mine


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

The three I've got at home right now..

#8 2001 F-350 V10 8' Western Pro Unimount
- Hideaways and Sho-Me Led Mini Bar

#4 2004 F-350 V8 8'6" Western MVP Ultramount. Snowex 8000 spreader.
- Hideaways, sho-me strobe mini bar, strobes/backup lights on salter
- CB, and custom diamond plate control center in cab

#9 2008 F-350 6.4PSD 8'6" Western MVP Plus Ultramount
- Hideways, Firefly Led lightbar with alley/takedown lights, backup lights on the backrack.
Goes in for lettering next week. Picked up the truck on 12/15/07.

Will shoot some of the other trucks if I get over to the shop today.


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

*John geer's trucks?*

Does Anyone Have pictures of john geer's trucks.. everyone says they sweet but i never seen them..
Thanks


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Here are Jon Geer's trucks.

His new truck.





His other truck.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

For some reason, I haven't been able to upload my new pics.. Hopefully in the next day or two, I can figure out what the problem is...

Wish they offered high speed internet out here in the boonies


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't know guys, there's a lot of nice trucks and most definately a lot of payup spent, it would be hard to say who has the nicest, I can say though in my opnion, Jon Geer's trucks are nice, back blade and all but come on' they are nothing more then pick up's like mine less back blade. I believe if you were to look at some of the trucks with dumps, salters, etc. you may fine nicer. 

Have a great day !!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Finally got the pictures to upload.. Enjoy


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

^^^ any pics inside that shop? More trucks? Mowers?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I like your trucks Steve, especially the 08.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

highlander316;469373 said:


> ^^^ any pics inside that shop? More trucks? Mowers?


It's not our shop.. Just my garage at home..

I have my Kubota LS3240 on one side and a friends bass boat on the other side. He's putting some new stuff on it and doesn't have his own shop to work in.


----------

